# Frage zur Ingenieurskunst und Arena



## dobro (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Tage vor mit meinem Krieger Ingi hoch zu skillen. Mit meinem Krieger mache ich hauptsächlich Arena und PvP und die wichtigste Frage ist, welche Ingi Sachen sind in der Arena verboten?

Soweit ich weiß funktionieren die Speed Schuhe nicht mehr in der Arena, aber wie siehts zB mit den Handschuh Raketen aus?

Wäre nett wenn mit da jemand weiter helfen könnte.

MfG .dobro

Ps. Habe die ersten 2 Seiten durchgestöbert und auch in der SuFu "Arena" eingegeben um auf einen ähnlichen Thread zu stoßen, ohne Erfolg. Sollte es einen geben Link bitte und diesen löschen, danke =)


----------



## Assor (28. Januar 2010)

Schuhe und Grütelgranaten sind verboten, sowie die Mindcontrolkappe.
Handschuhraketen und Fallschirm sind erlaubt.


----------



## iShock (2. März 2010)

Aber die Ausdauer die man durch die Kappen kriegt behält man trotzdem in der Arena oder ? :S


----------



## Slox (16. April 2010)

Ja jedeglich der Effekt ist deaktiviert.

Ich frage mich ob der Ingineursberuf noch geeignet ist für die Arena.

Die Rakete scheint mir doch mit den anderen Berufen (verbesserte Juwesteinchen etc.) 
ehr gleichwertig, wenn nicht sogar schlechter.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. April 2010)

Rakete funktioniert nur.
Gürtelbombe,Nitrobooster,MC Helm und Fallschirm (kA) sind deaktiviert in der Arena
Was ich unfair finde. Wozu skill ich dann überhaupt Ingi?


----------

